# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihmë për iphone!

## evalt

pershendetje te gjitheve.
dua te instaloj skype ne iphone, jem utent windows dhe jo mac.
pra shkarkova ne pc  skype i bera  dopio klik per ta hapur ,  mu hap ne menyre automatike itunes 8.  ketu u blokova,   nuk gjej asnje funksion qe thot instaloje ose trasferoje ne iphone.
çfar mund te bej?

----------


## Daniel Maker

kape hulle i phonin se eshte byc fare  :ngerdheshje: 

kape ket linkun se mos kesh shkarku skype normal ti ndoshta..
http://www.skype.com/intl/it/download/skype/iphone/

----------


## autotune

Nese esht free/apo me leek ky software skype per iphone ateher permes itunes duhet ta instalosh, vetem duhet te kesh nje account ne itunes store ose bej download permes iphone, gje qe esht edhe me leht

----------


## evalt

> Nese esht free/apo me leek ky software skype per iphone ateher permes itunes duhet ta instalosh, vetem duhet te kesh nje account ne itunes store ose bej download permes iphone, gje qe esht edhe me leht


aehere, une accountin  apple store  e beta, skype e shkarkova nga itunes v8.
mbasi e shkarkova skype mu shfaq  te itunes ne listen qe ndodhet nha ana e majt e programit, ne secionin applicatins....,  pra me del si icon.
Pyetja eshte : ne çmenyr mund ta instaloj brenda ne iphone?

dhe, ne  çmenyr mund ta trasferoj pa e instaluar pra ( copy , past ) brenda  iphon-it?

----------


## autotune

Pasi e sheh iconen ne itunes ateher lidh iphone me pc dhe hap itunes shiko ne foto:




jep shejen V vetem ne katrorin e fundit --manually manage music and videos-- (kete e preferoj un pra vetem ne mnyr manuale ta kontrollosh iphone

pastaj vazhdo tek applications 



Kerko skype dhe jep shejen V dhe kliko ne sync apo apply dhe prit pak koh deri sa te instalohet programi ne iphone.



Kurse per pytjen e dyte se si mund te transferosh me copy/paste programe/lojra/music ne iphone, esht pak e komplikuar kjo pune meqe te duhet te kesh te instaluar jailbreak dhe permes tij ta instalosh openssh ne iphone dhe te kesh te instaluar winscp ne pc per te pas qasje ta eksplorosh iphone ne mnyr detale, nejse kjo e fundit osht jasht ligjit

shiko ketu, kam shkru se si behet jalibreak dhe duke perfshi edhe instalimin e atyre programeve qe kushtojn pa dhen asnje cent
http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread...ghlight=iphone

----------


## evalt

shum faleminderit per ndihmen, sapo ta kem mundesi do provoj te  veproj siç the ti.
dhe nje her faleminderit

----------


## evalt

provova siç the ti , por me jep e error gjat sinkronizimit  erori 35 . nuk mund te instaloj  as skype as fring.
Nga se mund te varet?

----------


## evalt

e zgjidha problemin! nuk me vajti mendja  qe une programet mund ti shkaroja  drejt nda iphone   duke hapur  apple stor. itunes nuk eshte i nevojshem.
megjithate   ju falenderoj per keshillat.

----------


## Bizantin

o cvcx, unë kam versionin firmware 2.2 në iphone. në qoftë se i kaloj version e ri 2.2.1 a do i bëhet format iphone-it?

programme si cydia, indtaller apo instalous do zhduken?

----------


## autotune

Normal se do humbin cydia,installer apo te gjitha programet qe ke instalu permes cydia pra me nje fjal iphone humb  jalibreak. Itunes mund ti ruaj vetem programet qe ke instaluar permes appstore dhe gjithashtu contact lista nuk do humbet.

----------


## Bizantin

kjo më interesonte më shumë. pra nëse do humbi jailbreak-un, gjë që nuk ma bën zëmra ta përsëris.


flm

----------


## meli-pr

me fal po un jam nga kosova kom nje iphon 4 edhe e morra ket itunes 10 po nuk po muj e instaloj skypen ne te spo di si me veprue qe din dikush si me vepru ju lutem me tregoni un ketu edhe po i qes disa foto qysh po me del ok ju pershendes

un u mundova ne baz te kesaj foto qe e keni vendo ketu po nuk po me del si ne ate foton ja si po del ketu te une

----------

